# Little Johnny Jokes



## Devo1 (Aug 12, 2019)

*I'll Start and you add any you like.*

A nun teaching religion was speaking to her class one morning and she asked the question, "When you die and go to heaven..... which part of your body goes first?

Suzy raised her hand and said, "I think its your hands."

"Why do you think its your hands, Suzy?" said the Nun.

Suzy replied, "Because when you pray, you hold your hands together in front of you and God just takes your hands first."

"What a wonderful answer!" the nun said.

Little Johnny raised his hand and said, "Sister, I think its your legs".

The nun looked at him with the strangest look on her face.

Now Little Johnnie, why would you think it would be your legs?

Little Johnny said,"Well I walked into mommy and daddy's bedroom the other night..

Mommy had her legs straight up in the air, and she was saying, "OH GOD, I'M COMING!". 
If dad hadn't pinned her down, we'd have lost her!"

THE NUN FAINTED!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 12, 2019)

LMAO!


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 12, 2019)

Happy Monday morning!!!!


----------



## S-met (Sep 24, 2019)

A teacher asks her students to give her a sentence with the word "fascinate" in it. Little Billy says, "Walt Disney World is fascinating."

The teacher says, "thats good Billy, but I said, 'fascinate.'"

Little Suzy says, "There's so much fascination when it comes to sea life."

The teacher again says, "No, the word is fascinate."

Little Johnny yells from the back of the room, "My sister has a sweater with 10 buttons."

The teacher hesitantly replied  "yes Johnny..."

Johnny replied, "but her boobs are so big, she can only fascinate!"


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## S-met (Sep 24, 2019)

The preschool teacher says, "We're going to do vocabulary today. Who can use the word 'definitely' in a sentence?"

Mary raises her hand and exclaims, "Me me me!"

The teacher says, "Go ahead, what's the sentence?

Mary replies, "The sky is definitely blue."

"That's good, Mary," says the teacher, "but the sky can also be gray or white."

Sam raises his hand and states, "Grass is definitely green."

The teacher says, "That's good, Sam, but grass can be brown, too."

Little Johnny raises his hand and asks, "Do farts have lumps in them?"

The teacher says, "No Johnny, why do you ask that?"

Little Johnny replies, "Well, I definitely pooped my pants."


----------

